# Getting back in shape.



## FrankW

I am in my 40's and I realize I am getting old...
But we all know being in shape is a must for an ugly and ever more dangrous world.

But only less than 18 months ago I was in incredible shape cardio/strenght/agility..I could have easily passed for an extra in a Gladiator movie.
Shane from "walking Dead" had nothing on me

But getting to that level left me injured:
lower back (overuse arthritis), elbow (severe tendonitis) and foot( plantar fascitis) all from workout overuse and workout injuries.

So i had to stop working out basically totally.
8 months and 20 lbs later, after with my injuries semi healed I tried to get back into it but the going was slow.

it seemed almost any actual working out lead to re injury.

After very slight and gentle re work outs in the last few months I finally turned the corner this last week and for the first time since december 2010 I was able to do a real work out week. 
5 runs (though admittedly slow) and 2 iron pumps all without backpain, elbow pain or foot pain.
Even lost 1 to 3 lbs I think (cant be sure due to scale inaccuracy, yes I am currently a bit of a fatboy)

This week is shaping up looking good too (1 iron pump Monday, 1 run Tuesday and later today another run, then tomorrow iron pump and Frid/Sat a run each).

If I can get through this week w/o reinjury I know I will have likely completely turned the corner .:beercheer:


----------



## fondini

Way to go! Seems like 40 was the point when my health went to crap too.


----------



## FrankW

yes after 40 I was still stronger, (much stronger actually than at 20!) but my cardio was slowly going down and 40 was the wall form whence INJURY would happen waaayyy too easily..

if your over 40: first a gentle run in place with moving arms for afew minutes 
then strenght reasonably warm muscles

then the real workout.

Whenever I am not too lazy to do the above, I never get injured and I halfway did that last week.
Only problem sis if youre working out on your lunch hour ona work day you simple cant take forever stretching.. add changing and the shower afterwards to it and suddenly every minute you strecth is one minute less you ahve time to worki out..


----------



## FatTire

For those interested in physical training, check out www.rosstraining.com and the forums there...


----------



## worldengineer

Not sure I can say much because I am so young. But I suffered several injuries (knees) about 3 years ago. These compounded with previous knee problems and it really stopped me from being healthy. I finally healed enough to start running again at that point I weighed 260 lbs, I got pretty fat. About 11 months ago I started eating less and running all the time, keep in mind I have very bad knees to be my age. They hurt constantly when running and make it tough to walk after stopping. But I found out that if I keep at it on a regular pace the pain subsides and makes it easier to keep working out. After 11 months I weigh 185. Running is an amazing way to lose weight and get cardio plus build muscle.


----------



## tc556guy

Tag for interest.

I turn 50 this year and it seems like 25 years of cumulative injuries are catching up to me.


----------



## kappydell

Congrats, BlueZ on your recovery. I am female, lifted weights on alternate days with running, and you guessed it, I have arthritis now in my 50s. BUT am going slow and in strict form to do what I can do to stay fit. It is frustrating, but listening to the old bod' really helps minimizing injuries. 50 seems to be the magic year when the bod' starts playing unfair and suddenly refusing to put up with much if one is not cautious. Good job, BlueZ. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sailaway

Good job to all of us who are older and concerned about our health. I can only stress moderation. I will be 52 this year and am not in the shape I was in 25 yrs. ago. I have gone back to working out and especially watching my diet. Since I want to workout tomorrow, I don't kill myself today. 16 years of a sedentary lifestyle and to many refined carbohydrates did me in, I gained almost 60#s. In two years I have gone down almost 40#s.

Start a routine, remember it didn't take you overnight to get to your current physical condition and you wont get back to where you were over night either. go to a 1500 cal./day diet and work out at the gym with machines, after a few months switch to free weights. (It's supposed to be a good experience so don't kill yourself.) one day and build up to a 5 mile walk the next day. Eat lots of fresh fruits & Vegetables. Your food craving will eventually go away as pure foods cleanse your body.


----------



## Kellog

I just turned 60 this month and I agree with the other "oldsters"  here when they say, slow, steady and be kind to your body. Walking and stretching/flexibility exercises work for me. To make up for loss of strength, I've gotten really good at using mechanical advantage when I have heavy work to do. 
We have cattle that were born on the farm and have lived out their whole lives here. They start as young sleek heifers that go racing across the pasture and over time age into old, sort of saggy cows who just go slow and steady. 
Okay... perhaps that's not the best analogy ... 
The point is the herd all eats the same diet, and they all get the same amount of exercise throughout their lives. Watching their bodies and endurance change over time really helped me come to terms with the fact that as you get older things just naturally happen to your body. 
But remember.... what we may lose in physical fitness as we age, we can make up for with experience and cunning.


----------



## Possumfam

Good for All of You!!!! Me, I must be a pessimist - I think this the the shape I'm gonna be.


----------



## gypsysue

I've had to reign in my enthusiasm when I first start off. Otherwise I don't have anything left to give, and I dread it the next time. So I'm learning to pace myself. 

I'll be 52 this year, and things hurt sooner, hurt longer, and hurt where they never had before! 

But, by golly, I want to be one of those 80-something year olds you see out working in the garden and walking a few miles every day! My Dad quit riding his bicycle at 82, because his balance was getting bad. He took up hiking, and at 84 did a 10-mile hike.

Two years ago I knew an 80-year old guy who rode a bicycle from San Diego to Florida, to celebrate turning 80! It took him a few months, but he made it!


----------



## stevo

I'm sure that you all know, or have known, someone like me. I'm in my mid-60's, a long-time-ago Marine, Viet Nam vet, who has seen his children grow up and go on their own. Now I have grandkids. At this stage in my life, "getting in shape" has a whole different meaning for me than it did when I was 30, or 40, or even 50. I have had both of my knees replaced, am awaiting shoulder surgery, have arthritis, and sleep about 4 hours a night due to PTSD. I just got in from walking to the grocery (about 2 miles rt). I try to do that about 3-4 times a week. The point I'm trying to make is this: do something or die. You cannot bring back your youth but you don't have to willingly give in to the inevitable. Enjoy your life. Accept the reality that we are here but a brief moment. If you want to "get in shape", do it because YOU want to, not because you feel you have to. When I was young, exercise was FUN! Now it's not. Now, life is fun. Whether I'm walking to the store or playing with my grandkids. "We were young once-and soldiers". Some of us have lived to be old men. Enjoy life.
Cheers, Stevo


----------



## Kellog

Well said, stevo, very well said!! :congrat:


----------



## sidewinder

The absolute, simplest and most effective way of being fit is to stay moving and active. Nothing too extreme or strenuous. If you're in a sedentary state, start moving. Get off the couch and away from the recliner. The more you move the better you're body will become. Stretch a little, walk a little(more than just your daily routine). Sit on the floor then get up. Then do it again. Natural motions and natural strain will help to keep your body fit. If you've reached a point if "general" (everyday) fitness then you can throw in some low level stressers like stair or hill climbing and minor to moderate weight lifting in natural ranges of motion. 
Just remember that however you aim to "train" should be how you intend to live. So if you're not ready or willing to "work out" regularly and be on a "fitness" diet then don't start. Habit changes will do you the most good. So make your planned level if fitness your habit. Don't "diet", change your eating habits. 
Most of all, do something good for yourself.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Me and the wife will be hiking a lot. Our goal is to be fit enough to hike the Appalachian Trail in a few years.


----------



## RevWC

I've been on the treadmill..so sore?


----------



## FrankW

This week so far:
2 Iron pumps and 2 relatively fast (by my humble standards that means anything faster than a jog) 3.3 Hilly runs.

Saturday (and maybe Sunday) I will run away from my house on flat terrain (easier on my plantar fascitis than Hills) and then walk back.
This should keep me on my feet for 3 hrs.


----------



## FrankW

A little update:

Last week 3 runs 2 iron pumps
This week so far 3 runs 3 iron pumps and the week is not over yet.

definetly feel stronger and more agile now.

Upper body strenght is SO important for agility (going over obstacles) or holding a loaded rifle at the ready for an extended time w/o exhausting yourself.

Today I will either go running or do back (assisted pull ups/seated rows) and legs (squats).

I havent done squats yet this week and the next day I always feel like I am walking on air.

On another note i was at the range earlier this week next to a couple guys with "US Marshals" stamped on their bulletproof vests and I outshot them most of them time (their lane was next to mine so I could see their groups easily)

They looked like they were in _great_ shape though.. about as good a shape as I was in 18 month ago.

In other words don't mess with them hand-to-hand... ever.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

I have found that swimming is a good work out and easy on my joints, but it's warm here one upside to California. :2thumb:


----------



## FrankW

It being Sunday I finished up a great week.
4 Iron pumps and 4 runs.
if i can keep this up w/o injuring myself that be great.


----------



## FrankW

Another update: last week 3 runs and 3 iron pumps.
One run was very light and one of the iron pumps was very light..

I can feel an ever so slightly heel and elbow pain from the workouts at my old injury sites.

hopefully it wont get any worse.


----------



## The_Blob

just looked into getting a streetstrider...

$2000...

... yeah, WALKING is still free


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I started working in the yard more, eating more veggies. Reduced processed sugar intake and dropped about 10 lbs in the past two weeks. Will be hiking more. Doing a section of the Appalachian Trail in a couple of weeks. Knees give me an ache every now and again but I take it easy and slow and steady.
Good luck on your fitness journeys.


----------



## FrankW

Thanks

I can feel my elbow a little after event iron pump session and my heel after ahll run.

I am starting to get back into shape now but I am still kinda a fat boy..


----------



## Meg627

If you're only packin' an extra 20, you're MILES ahead of 90% of the USA.  

For deep muscle pain, arthritis, etc, there's this awesome stuff from DoTERRA called Deep Blue Rub. It's A-MAZING. A friend that sells the stuff let me use it after a rather embarrassing injury... no I will not go in depth on that one... but holy crap. It was awesome for pain relief and I was up and jogging/gardening/mowing lawns/smackin' around kids in no time.


----------



## Woody

Remember the old joke,
Me: Doctor, it hurts when I do this.
Dr: Well then, don’t do it.

I listen to my body and don’t press it more than I know it will take. I’m 21 years and a few months old… 406 months that is. From my years of having a real job and working for a living, I am paying a bit of a price for it. Having moved to a desk job didn’t help, and all the processed foods, snacks and sedentary lifestyle didn’t help either come to think of it.

The old Dr. told me I needed to make some changes, diet and exercise. Diet was pretty easy, I just do not eat any foods I like and I’m good to go in his book. For exercise I bought a new buddy, a little black lab. My last lab was 12.5 years old and had the same lifestyle I did, relaxing! Working great so far and only been 4 months. At 7 weeks old she was pretty mellow and a few 10 minute sessions a day was all she could handle, Me too! Now at almost 6 months we need to get 3 hours a day of travel or hard play to even make her think about being tired. Weekends are all about go, go, go with Daddy home all day!!! I was able to slowly build up my exercise routine and it is working great. Lost 30 pounds, about all I can really lose and I’ll gain a few back in muscle tissue after a while. As soon as she is able to let me take some time on the floor without having to maul me, I’ll start some floor exercises.

So keep at it BlueZ and all the rest of ya! Slow and steady, no need to go full hog at it and get hurt worse!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Meg627 said:


> If you're only packin' an extra 20, you're MILES ahead of 90% of the USA.
> 
> For deep muscle pain, arthritis, etc, there's this awesome stuff from DoTERRA called Deep Blue Rub. It's A-MAZING. A friend that sells the stuff let me use it after a rather embarrassing injury... no I will not go in depth on that one... but holy crap. It was awesome for pain relief and I was up and jogging/gardening/mowing lawns/smackin' around kids in no time.


I'm going to look that up. Maybe take it on the AT. The long hikes leave you sore!


----------



## FrankW

Thansk for the encouragement folks.
last week was once again 3 iron pumps and 3 runs. I always mean to make it 4 of each but something always come in between.

also I am not sure my old injury spots could handle 4 of each consistently..

Doing a lot of shooting oriented shoulder exercises too, to strengthen and therefore steady my hold.


----------



## Onebigelf

I have come to the inescapable conclusion that at age 47, my warranty has expired.

That said, I started doing this a couple of months ago. http://hundredpushups.com/.
I added in the squats routine as well. Seems to be going well, though I haven't reached 100 pushups yet.

I played football, ran track and cross-country, and was an avid sailor as a teen. I ran marathons as a teen and in my 20's. I started martial arts when I was 9. Now I have arthritis in my knees, a bad lower back, chronic tendonitis in a once-shattered right shoulder and in my right elbow. Aging is a mother, but it beats the alternative.

John


----------



## FrankW

John,

Sounds like a lot of never properly healed work out injuries to me...

I am only slightly younger than you but never really pushed myself athletically until my late teens.
but just as you I have some not properly healed out

I will check out that site you posted


----------



## FrankW

Looking at that site now:

Is the author seriously recommending performing push-ups near muscle failure on consecutive days??

Unless there is new knowledge i am unaware of , we can _never_r do upper body same exercises, especially on consecutive days anywhere near muscle failure, or we risk significant injury.

This applies even to 20 something old males, the most injury resistant demographic of all, never mind anyone else like females or older/younger males. 
(BTW recent studies have shown that 20 something males are actually physically superior even to late teenage males in many important areas, tha'ts why the Army changed its PT standards and makes them the hardest for 20 something males and teenagers standards are slightly less/easier now)

The program linked above (unless I somehow misunderstood it) seems a recipe for injury and overuse, I would not do it even if I was 21.


----------



## fondini

I had a doctor tell me to stop drinking, smoking cigars and skip the fast food. I have a new doctor!


----------



## sailaway

I do 30 minutes of cardio in the gym every other day along with a weight routine. The days I'm not in the gym I walk 5 miles. I've dropped 40#s and gone from a 38" waist to a 34" waist. I also have worked most of the sugar & fatr out of my diet. I have been eating alot of lean meats, fruits & veggies. The other day I had a small ice cream cone and almost threw up. I definately feel alot better and the way I have been living has become routine and I don't miss anything that I quit eating or doing now. Sail


----------



## FrankW

Good job!!
Walking 5 miles must take forever though?


----------



## FrankW

ok an update:

I fell of the horse all summer because of a demanding work schedule ( and laziness).

But in last 4 weeks getting back on it.
last week was particularily good.
3 runs, 1 50 minute swim, and 3 Iron pumps.

If I didnt have a gut I could pass for an extra in a gladiator movie ( well maybe if i was in the back of the scene.. and maybe even then not quite.. but you get the drift)

this week starting well already,... did a nice hill run today for 45 minutes slow though)..
Tomorrow will do another but then I will have to break for a couple days as my tibula fibula is getting inflamed a bit.
Must strecth better.


----------



## FrankW

Army ten miler this weekend. Wish me luck


----------



## UncleJoe

I climbed 4 trees today. Does that count?


----------



## FrankW

Yes ......


----------



## zombieresponder

Wife and I did our second crossfit workout tonight. We're officially joining the gym next tuesday. I haven't hurt this much since my teenage weightlifting days. Muscles I forgot existed are sore. I'll be doing crossfit and Muay Thai. I've started walking and jogging again. I started eating better last december and I've lost about 35 pounds. 

I'm about to turn 31, spent a few years with very strenous employment. The hard labor definitely took it's toll..stuff hurts that probably shouldn't.


----------



## FrankW

ZR: Dont forget to stretch properly before a strenous workout.
Only way to prevent injury.
I know from experience.


----------



## FrankW

Ok just got back from the 10 mile run.

I can do 4 miles on hills or 6 miles on flat terrain quite easily.
But i found today that 10 miles with some hills, between my age and weight, is defintely starting to take me out of my comfort zone.

I'll stick with running 4-6 miles for my normal regimen for a while.


----------



## BillS

I ride an exercise bike for 20 minutes after breakfast and lunch 5 days a week. I also do a 40 minute walk at the mall after supper 5 days a week. I have a health club-quality exercise bike at home that I can ride even without electricity. Since I'm diabetic and I'm bugging in at home in a small town, I need to have some way to exercise after it hits the fan.


----------



## FrankW

Thats a smart set up Bill!


----------



## ilovetigger

Hubby and I took a good look in the mirror. Went out and got a family membership for us and our daughters at the local rec center. Full workout facilities, walking/running course, and a pool........even has sitter services for those that need it. 

Tomorrow is the day...........Need to get moving.


----------



## zombieresponder

The wife and I joined the gym on tuesday. I've just been doing crossfit, but I'm going to start on the Muay Thai next week. I figured that Mon/Wed/Fri I'll do Muay Thai and Tues/Thurs I'll do crossfit. Looks like I'm in better shape than I thought, but I've lost a lot of strength. I used to be able to bang out 100 push ups and not even notice...now I'm not sure I'd make it to 30.


----------



## FatTire

zombieresponder said:


> The wife and I joined the gym on tuesday. I've just been doing crossfit, but I'm going to start on the Muay Thai next week. I figured that Mon/Wed/Fri I'll do Muay Thai and Tues/Thurs I'll do crossfit. Looks like I'm in better shape than I thought, but I've lost a lot of strength. I used to be able to bang out 100 push ups and not even notice...now I'm not sure I'd make it to 30.


Crossfit and muay Thai are good stuff.

For those interested in physical fitness now and post shtf, Ross Enamait has a book called 'never gymless'. That and several other books and videos, as well as a forum, can be found at www.rosstraining.com


----------



## stillmaticb33

Gibran exercise bike and homemade kettle-bell (that's adjustable) for home exercise during bug-in


----------



## kejmack

I started walking in June. I walk with the Pitbull and my GetHomeBag which weighs 15#. All we do is walk. I like to walk with the Pit because he sets a good pace. I have lost 25# and no longer need BP medicine. We walk 7 days a week and go between 1 and 4 miles depending on the weather. 

I get my weight training by cutting wood. It burns off stress, too!


----------



## VUnder

I have heard of how that can help blood pressure and health in general. Good for you. I need to get back on a regimen myself. Seems it all changes after forty. I noticed it myself.


----------



## LongRider

BlueZ said:


> I know I will have likely completely turned the corner .:beercheer:


Thank you for this post, Please do not take this as a criticism or put down. I respect that you are willing to share your experience. As you know (from the sounds of your post) most of your injuries are a direct result of poor form and/or over doing it. I too have done that. It is a trap that many get into, wanting to get healthy (big) using the maximum possible weight and not paying enough attention to form. Use less weight. Focus on form. Go slow and easy and do not over do it. You will get far better lasting results without injury that can plague you for life.



VUnder said:


> Seems it all changes after forty.


Again at fifty and sixty each decade from now on your body has new and interesting experiences waiting for you, as you develop an expanding definition of pain.


----------



## FrankW

Long:

You are of course correct.

Mostly its ovedoing not poor form...
At one point 2 years ago I was exercising 10-12 times a week.
twice each day except Sunday.

That was too much and cause dme many injuries I am only now getting rid of (hopefully).
but I did look like someone out of a gladiator movie for a while at least


----------



## zombieresponder

Did Muay Thai tonight while the wife did crossfit. My shins aren't any worse for wear, but the tops of my feet are killing me. The knuckles of my pinky fingers look pretty rough too(haven't bought gloves yet, just wrist/hand wraps). It sorta looks like I peeled the toenail on my right big toe about halfway back too. 

Tomorrow is crossfit.


----------



## musketjim

I've always said that athletics is what I do, the job pays the bills. I'm 52 and my lifts still include deadlifts and squats in good powerlifting fashion. I don't like flat bench but enjoy inclines. All 3 of these are done heavy, relatively now of course:laugh: I use auxillary lifts for higher reps. I do one snorkel run on the treadmill per week and then 2-3 outdoor runs usually one in snowshoes. I x/c ski when I can fit it in. I ride bike to work 3-4 days per week. I have a good summer and a good winter bike. I swim when the pool is open. I work a job with split shifts and long lunch breaks so I take advantage of this. My BOL is about 10 miles from the parking lot so I like to backpack in with a sledge. I have access to a good gym and the time to use it so results aren't typical for everyone. Check out the TRX website for bodyweight suspension workouts, awesome piece of gear. Good luck and hang in there, fitness is forever.


----------



## zombieresponder

Quick update: Just came in from the gym. I've gone every night this week and will be going again tomorrow. _Everything_ hurts. The tops of my feet are purple and I've somehow ended up with a pencil eraser sized bruise on the end of my right big toe. :scratch Tomorrow night I'll have more time with the instructor so hopefully I can work on improving my kicks(they suck, by the way).

Monday night= Muay Thai
Tuesday night = crossfit
Wednesday night= Muay Thai
Thursday night = crossfit
Friday night = Muay Thai

If it doesn't kill me, it should make me stronger, right?


----------



## FrankW

Great workout ZR!!!


----------



## Tweto

Again at fifty and sixty each decade from now on your body has new and interesting experiences waiting for you, as you develop an expanding definition of pain.[/QUOTE]

When I turned 40 (20 years ago) my doctor told me that I was at that age. He went on to say that the human body is designed to make it too 40. After 40, he has discovered that when he does physicals on otherwise healthy people over 40 something always pops up that needs to be watched. In my case I had to start taking BP medicine. At age 50 I had to start cholesterol medicine. Now, at 60 I'm also on some other drugs.

I have to be honest with myself and know that in TEOTWAWKI scenario, if I'm careful and off of all the drugs that another 5 years will be all she wrote. Getting old sucks!


----------



## FrankW

This week I only ran twice so far but will try to squeeze in a 3rd run tonite.
Been switching form long and slow runs to short runs with windsprints.
I am still overweight and its holdoing me back..
Hmmm.. wonder how much liposuction is?

About the Age thing yes.. especially injury is more common.

When I exercise now I cant just hit it as hard as I can have to hold back to manage risk ( am 45)

This is about as late in life as TEOWAKI could hit for me.. I am still in semi-decent cardio shape, VERY strong, and never get sick.
But I imagine if it hits in a couple of decades all I will be able to do is die ...


----------



## zombieresponder

I'm 31 today. Just finished crossfit and got home. I didn't finish Muay Thai last night. He put us through some heavy cardio and plyometric type exercises before going to the bags. I made it almost all the way through the cardio/plymetrics and had to quit...I started to get a headache and was on the verge of upchucking. I did, however, get there about an hour before everyone else and was working on my kicks before class. I'll post some pics of my battered shins in a little bit. 

BTW, if any of you guys or gals have any recommendations to help heal the bruising and reduce swelling, I'm all ears.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

zombieresponder said:


> BTW, if any of you guys or gals have any recommendations to help heal the bruising and reduce swelling, I'm all ears.


Drink more water, lower your sodium intake. Simple I know but very effective. Water is what facilitates all healing, so make sure you are well hydrated.
If your urine is any other color but clear or very light yellow, you are already dehydrated, drink some more. 
This also reduces headaches, nausea, muscle fatigue, and lots of other things.


----------



## zombieresponder

I drink at least half a gallon of water a day, plus juice, milk, etc..  I haven't paid much attention to salt intake, but I'll start doing so.


----------



## FrankW

ZR: great routine!, I'd want you on my team in a ZA.

As for myself I finally had a good week for PT after 3 previous weeks of only 2 runs and one iron pump, this week was 3 hard runs and 3 iron pumps.

I hope to be able to keep it up.

My ex wife, 19 yrs younger than me used to be a great motivator to stay in shape and we used to go to the gym together all the time (sniff)

Now I balance my extracurriculars between shooting and PT.

(last time I stopped at the range after only one 50rd box ..... my handgunning is getting to be both quite fast and quite accurate and more rounds just seemed a waste, first time I stopped short of my usual 150 round habit)


----------



## FrankW

Another update.

Due to a helpful office mate I can pair up with for lunchtime PT, I havent really fallen off gthe wagon for more than maybe a week every 4-5 weeks.

Pretty regular 3 short runs and 3 iron pumps a week.

This is plenty to get into shape and my muscles are getting big again.
Also shaved almost 2 minutes off my 2 miles run time since october..

Right now I am limiting myself to those 6 workout a week to keep my older overuse injuries from popping back up.

All in all teady progress since i started this thread..
Having a workout partner really helped


----------



## FromTheFuture

Try shadow boxing. It isn't rough on the body but makes for a good core/cardio work out.


----------



## zombieresponder

Ok, I've been away from the gym for two weeks. Week before last, I apparently had some subconcious anger issue with my right middle finger and cut it almost to the bone. It kept wanting to open back up and I didn't figure my gym mates or the coach wanted me bleeding all over the gym, so I decided to let it heal up. Last week, we got in a bunch of parts at work that really put the hurt on my lower back. I figured I might as well just stay home and avoid further injury. So that brings me to tonight's lesson. We went through some really light sparring during the Muay Thai class. No problem. Coach asked me if I wanted to stay a while and do some ju jitsu(10th Planet style, if you're interested). I said "sure, I can stay a while longer".

Now, I realize that my cardio has always been crap, and I've been away from the gym for two weeks. I was not, and I will say again, *not* prepared for ju jitsu _at all_. The warm up was two sets of kettlebell push ups(basically a squat terminating with you pushing the thing up over your head), kettlebell swings, and burpees, ten each. I don't know what my time was, but I was ready to collapse when I finished the warm up. Not physically exhausted, just out of air. Coach called a one or two minute break for everyone to get a drink of water. Two minutes later I paired up with a dude I don't recall seeing around before, then broke his hold and ended up on top of him. I have no idea how that happened and probably couldn't duplicate it again with a gun to my head. He never managed to fully break one of my holds(but he did work really, really hard at it  ), and I only broke the one of his. I spent less than ten minutes on the mat, coach called another break, and I went to the bathroom to toss up what was left from my lunch. Yes, you _did_ read that correctly. That is the first time in my life that any activity has pushed me that hard. I've been close before, but never exceeded that limit. Giving 100% from basically every major muscle group in your body in addition to a few minor ones, while someone else is also pushing 100% in direct opposition is damned tough. Oh, the guy I partnered with managed to pop my back while keeping me locked up in a hold. It was like instant relief for me when the rice crispies started crackling.  I think I actually thanked him before he let go of me. 

Cliff notes: First time doing Ju Jitsu = unadulterated win, minus the part about heaving. Being able to go 100% without fear of injury(on my part or that of the other person) is awesome. I wouldn't do that on a joint lock for obvious reasons, but overall it's a heck of a workout.


----------



## FrankW

I am abit leery of Jiu Jitsu becxaus eI always had trouble falling right in Judo many hears ago.
And then again in MMA (this was before they called it MMA)

Will slowly work back up to a martial arts level 

Agility exercise this month.
No one else will be in the office gym


----------



## zombieresponder

Coach was pretty hard on us tonight. Working Muay Thai with a partner holding a large strike pad for a couple of minutes, then a couple of minutes of grappling, then swap to holding the pad, then grapping, etc.. I was tired before the Ju Jitsu lesson started and developed a throbbing headache. Also managed to faceplant into the mat during grappling. My partner managed to get a one point on me during the grappling. I got zero, but I did at least manage to hold him the rest of the time. He's a couple of inches taller and a little heavier, with more experience, so I guess I did ok. I'm tired and sore all over though.


----------



## FrankW

Sounds like good stuff


----------



## PennyPincher

SO I had pm'ed BlueZ an offer that I am going to open up to all of you. I have been training clients for nearly 20 years. I won my own business and have trainers who work for me. 

If you wish I will answer pm's about your 'injuries.' Most 'injuries' come not from 'over use' but more from 'muscular imbalances.' Example: Leg muscles are not properly balanced, this causes a joint (or 2) to not move correctly, causing inflammation of the joint (I can't tell you how many people have told me they have arthritis). The trick is to figure out the imbalance and correct it. Imbalances can be caused by injury (twist an ankle and you start walking differently, muscles start acting differently then they are supposed to - some work harder, some atrophy) or by lifestyle (the human body was not designed to sit for more than 4 hours per day).

I spend the majority of my time with clients correcting their muscular imbalances. This area is known as corrective exercise. Some of my most fit clients started working out in their 50's, were couch potatoes prior to their 50's, have high stress lives (jobs, kids, etc) and are now pain free. 
If you want my help I will need you to have someone video some moves. PM me for details.


----------



## zombieresponder

Any tips on flexibility?


----------



## FrankW

Penny pinhcer:

Thank you very much for your offer!!!
I will try to get someone to video tape me sometime as u suggested


----------



## musketjim

See if your gym can get TRX Straps or some other type of suspension training set up. Matt Furey has some good tips on bodyweight workouts also. The internet is full of good and bad routines so just pick and choose and try what feels good. Hang in there.


----------



## zombieresponder

I'm down to just under 160 lbs now. I'm going to try to regulate my diet to maintain that weight along with the Muay Thai, ju jitsu, crossfit, etc.. Our instructor/trainer brought in a guy on monday night to explain how to stretch for maximum benefit. Tomorrow night several people are going to another gym for some sparring there, and there are some who will be participating in an upcoming MMA event next month. I'm debating on whether or not I will participate in any future events. I've got a lot of work to do to get to a point that I would feel comfortable stepping into a cage. Even if I don't, I would like to be at that fitness and skill level.


----------



## majmill

congrats on all you people getting in shape! IMO al lyou 40 year olds trying to do exercise routines fit for 20 year olds will be really hurting in your 60's.
Try to tone it down you can still get back to looking like that gladiator but take it slow and easy! Have any of you tried yoga? It has alot to offer with less chance of injury and you can keep it up as I do into your 70's. I may be old but don't plan to die when the SHTF.


----------



## Swampwood

The closest thing to exersize I'v had lately is chasing Alzheimers patients down the halls.... Guess I need to get back to the gym...Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## zombieresponder

I'll be getting some instruction from a multi time Muay Thai world champ today. http://www.saekson.com/instructors.html I don't know if I'm ready for any sparring with his guys yet, but maybe I can get some of the kinks worked out of my kicks.


----------



## Alfredo8100

Swimming is the best cardio / calorie burning exercise out there and there is little to no impact on joints. I've been a swimmer my whole life and definitely recommend it to anyone looking to shape up.


----------



## FrankW

Lost weight due to illness.
Hope I cna keep it off.
But havent worked out in 6 weeks until today.

had a decent but very light run.
But now my plantar fascitis is coming back I can feel it .. : (


----------



## Trip286

I lost 40 pounds when I separated. But I've gained back 55. Gonna pick up a New tube and tire for my bike tomorrow.


----------



## UncleJoe

majmill said:


> congrats on all you people getting in shape! IMO al lyou 40 year olds trying to do exercise routines fit for 20 year olds will be really hurting in your 60's.
> Try to tone it down you can still get back to looking like that gladiator but take it slow and easy! Have any of you tried yoga? It has alot to offer with less chance of injury and you can keep it up as I do into your 70's. I may be old but don't plan to die when the SHTF.


You might be surprised to find that some of us 40 year olds are in far better physical condition than the 20 year olds that surround us. I'm 55 and have had more out of shape 20 somethings working for me over the years than I care to think about. Not ONE could keep up with me. I wouldn't try to run a marathon, but I'll work circles around most kids half my age when it comes to grueling physical activity. Just sayin'


----------



## zombieresponder

Alfredo8100 said:


> Swimming is the best cardio / calorie burning exercise out there and there is little to no impact on joints. I've been a swimmer my whole life and definitely recommend it to anyone looking to shape up.


I'm looking forward to using the pool at the gym once everything warms up a bit.


----------



## Utahnprepper

Lost 9 lbs since new years just by reducing my portions..and beer, oh beer how I miss ye.


----------



## LongRider

majmill said:


> congrats on all you people getting in shape! IMO al lyou 40 year olds trying to do exercise routines fit for 20 year olds will be really hurting in your 60's.


When I was working my way through college in the woods precommercial thinning and fighting forest fire our crew boss was a 74 year old man who could run up and down those mountains like a mountain goat and work any of us 19 to 25 year old into the ground. Now at fifty seven I can honestly say I am that guy. Even though I have been retired for 17 years from a fairly sedentary job as the owner operator of the Ad Agency I sold to retire. I ride with a few old military guys who are the very last people on the planet you'd want fighting mad at you. Don't underestimate these old men. I've known more than a few that are more than half tough.



Alfredo8100 said:


> Swimming is the best cardio / calorie burning exercise out there and there is little to no impact on joints. I've been a swimmer my whole life and definitely recommend it to anyone looking to shape up.


Actually I believe it is second with sex being the number one cardio / calorie burning activity.


----------



## zombieresponder

Well, after a 3 week hiatus due to illness, I went back to the gym this week. We started doing some more serious sparring this week, and it looks like we will be getting more instruction from Saekson and others as well. I'm bouncing around 155 lbs, lots better than the 205 I was at a little over a year ago.


----------



## Mase92

Started myself. I need to concentrate on me, like in the same way I used to eat whatever I wanted, I now have to put that effort in to paying attention to what I take in. 

Currently 230 want to get to 210!


----------



## FrankW

Lost a lot of shape due to illness and haventy got back into it due to ytravel since then.

BUT I built on the weight loss from my illness (8lbs) to lose 4 more lbs more via the revolutionary "eat less" diet. 

It works out best for me when I just eat nothing but an apple per day for 3 select days a week (not neccessarily in a row but I try to make at least 2 of those days in a row).
I am losing some muscle mass too but thats ok I can always pack that back on.

I am hopeful the weight loss will make running easier on my joints


----------



## musketjim

I always said "Lifting is what I do, the Air Force just pays the bills. I still believe that after 15 years of retirement from competetive powerliftng and working another job now. But nowadays while I still do all 3 powerlifts in good powerlifting fashion the weight isn't what it used to be but now I combine lifting with a lot of crossfit type exercises. They are an impressive group of athletes. Their workouts are just to intense for me, but I steal their exercises all the time. I compete in triathalons and ultraendurance events now. My workouts are driven by the crushing need to prepare for what's coming. My family and friends think I'm bonkers in my workouts and prepping thots, so I need to be ready to cover for all of them, no one gets left behind.


----------



## zombieresponder

Crossfit is a really good workout. I missed both of my crossfit workouts this week, but I should make them next week. Going to drop in at the gym today to visit for a bit while a couple of guys do some sparring. I'd get in there too, but I'm watching my son while my wife goes to take a ham radio class.


----------



## -prepper-

*SHTF Workouts .*

What do y'all do to stay in shape for when the SHTF ? I personally do a lot of cardio


----------



## FrankW

Cardio is good.

But also I add exercises that assist in :

- Weapons handling (shoulder exercises with dumdbels like standing military press and lateral and frontal raises, this REALLY helps to handle youe wepaons and be secure and fast and accurate with it. the stronger you are in your shoulders, the less strained u feel when handling your weapon.. and the less strained the better u will shoot)
- climbing (for over coming obstacles, pull ups are good for that) 
- carrying (squats)

Those are what I usually do.
(Exccept i was sick for a while and so am (again, grr) starting from almost scratch


----------



## UncleJoe

Merged with existing 9 page thread on getting your body in better shape.


----------



## zombieresponder

BlueZ said:


> Cardio is good.
> 
> But also I add exercises that assist in :
> 
> - Weapons handling (shoulder exercises with dumdbels like standing military press and lateral and frontal raises, this REALLY helps to handle youe wepaons and be secure and fast and accurate with it. the stronger you are in your shoulders, the less strained u feel when handling your weapon.. and the less strained the better u will shoot)
> - climbing (for over coming obstacles, pull ups are good for that)
> - carrying (squats)
> 
> Those are what I usually do.
> (Exccept i was sick for a while and so am (again, grr) starting from almost scratch


Holding up a set of Thai pads while someone beats the crap out of them is pretty good for building upper body endurance.  Walking lunges will destroy your legs, especially if you carry a 45lb weight over your head while doing them.


----------



## -prepper-

ContinualHarvest said:


> Me and the wife will be hiking a lot. Our goal is to be fit enough to hike the Appalachian Trail in a few years.


Oh you should ! Where i live the mountains are beautiful , (NorthWest Georgia ) and its the most spiritual thing to be at the top of the mountains when the sun rises !


----------



## zombieresponder

Came home from the gym tonight with mat rash on my forehead and right cheek. Tore the nails on both big toes, and did something to my left pinky toe that made it bleed a lot. *shrug* It appears that I'm somewhat proficient at single and double leg takedowns though.


----------



## thenance007

If you need the inspiration to get started, watch this--but be prepared to tear up. . .





If his results interest you, go to www.ddpyoga.com. Great way to get back into an exercise program if you are out of shape. . .


----------



## zombieresponder

We're doing a lot more sparring at the gym now. I remember someone asking me about shin guards(might have been in another thread). We do wear them, some people have their own, the gym has century and a couple of other brands.


----------



## FrankW

The nance: Wow what a vid!!!!!
Definatly inspirational!!


----------



## FrankW

Well am back on the horce
After the break, this is now my 3rd week in a row with 5 workouts (assuming I work out tomorrow)

Feeling myself getting stronger and more resilient already.


----------



## kat_ingram

UncleJoe said:


> You might be surprised to find that some of us 40 year olds are in far better physical condition than the 20 year olds that surround us. I'm 55 and have had more out of shape 20 somethings working for me over the years than I care to think about. Not ONE could keep up with me. I wouldn't try to run a marathon, but I'll work circles around most kids half my age when it comes to grueling physical activity. Just sayin'


You are so right. I'm a few months away from 22 and I'm in the worst shape of my life. A year of an abusive relationship and severe depression destroyed my ability to produce hormones. Was unaware of that until I went to a doctor finally. Had gained 50 pounds in less than 6 months after starting a desk job and becoming COMPLETELY sedentary. That was a year ago and I'm still struggling to shed the weight. I have far more motivation now (I.e a new healthy relationship and the desire to outrun and kick the ass of anything that might hurt me) just reading this thread has encouraged me greatly. It helps to know that I don't have to have it together by tomorrow and that everyone who just starts from somewhere can end up right where they want to be


----------



## FrankW

Ok I had agreat week for working out.
From MOnday until now I had 7 workouts!

3 runs, 1 swim and 3 hard iron pumps.
Today I may take off completly and Sunday might sqeeze in a run and a iron pum. This will give me 9 workouts for mthe week.
If I keep this up I will get back inot my old shape.

I have done this w/o injuring myself or aggravating old injuries.
Mostly by starting slow.
the first few weeks i only did 2 gentle runs , 1 swim and 1-2 iron pumps with lower weight.
Now months later my runs are not so gentle and my iron pumps are some serious exercises and f course there are more of them


----------



## pattylumpkins

Started going on long evening walks with the kiddos. I get to build up endurance while they are entertained with adventures by going a different route each day. Current we are out for about an hour , 30 minutes out , then head back towards home. Will add an extra 30 min each week until we work up to a couple hours.


----------



## FrankW

keep it up patty! Thats how I got back into it. long walks to get the leg muscles and heart use dot activity again


----------



## FrankW

Another update.
This week is Thursday and I worked out 4 time so far.
last week worked out 8 times, week before that 9 times.

"work outs" include runs (usually slower , approx 4 miles), or weight sessions or swims.
Hope I can keep this up. and eventually stabilize at a maintenace level


----------



## Salekdarling

I work out six days a week - biking, hiking, begrudgingly running, High intensity interval training (crossfit), and I eat low carb. (Still trying to figure out how to reprep my food stock now that I can't eat carbs.) I'd like to get into MMA, but I need to find a gym first.


----------



## FrankW

Salekdarling said:


> I work out six days a week - biking, hiking, begrudgingly running, High intensity interval training (crossfit), and I eat low carb. (Still trying to figure out how to reprep my food stock now that I can't eat carbs.) I'd like to get into MMA, but I need to find a gym first.


Thats sound shard core.

I just did my 6th workout of the week and hopefully will squeeze in at least one more before the week is out.


----------



## Salekdarling

BlueZ said:


> Thats sound shard core.
> 
> I just did my 6th workout of the week and hopefully will squeeze in at least one more before the week is out.


Keep it up.  I wish I had a buddy to rely on when I don't feel like being productive in my workouts. I still go and struggle through them, and in the end I feel better for doing it, but self torture is better when your friends are involved. lol.


----------



## FrankW

Yeah you need to have a buddy especially when getting started.
Now I am fully on the train and in a pinch I can self-motivate when my partner is unavailable


----------



## FrankW

Just found a cool quote on the internet:

_"Men who would follow orders to kill you and your family do PT every day. 
Do you?"_


----------



## FrankW

Today was a bit crazy:

A run at lunchtime in the heat then a serious 1 hr multi component iron pump after work, followed by a half hour swim.

I wish all my PT days were this intense


----------



## FrankW

Just got back from a run, my 7th workout for the week 
95 F..
And those numbers are in the shade and i ran in the Sun ..

Just took a cold shower but am still sweating all over the keyboard.

Later today I'll do a Chest/should iron pump and Sunday will be off 

After the Motto: Men who would follow orders to kill you, exercise every day, do you?


----------



## Salekdarling

BlueZ said:


> Just got back from a run, my 7th workout for the week
> 95 F..
> And those numbers are in the shade and i ran in the Sun ..
> 
> Just took a cold shower but am still sweating all over the keyboard.
> 
> Later today I'll do a Chest/should iron pump and Sunday will be off
> 
> After the Motto: Men who would follow orders to kill you, exercise every day, do you?


Literally, my favorite quote regarding exercise or being afraid/nervous over something is: _"Time to nut up or shut up."_ -Tallahassee from Zombieland. :lolsmash:


----------

